# So Girls



## Tim (Jul 21, 2006)

Figured I should stop by and see whats going on with everybody and what I missed while I was gone.






I had a bad last 6 months which just the last month alone consisted of having my apartment robbed, falling head over heals in love, getting jumped by 6 people, and a few other things.


----------



## LVA (Jul 21, 2006)

i didn't know MuT had another Admin besides Tony and Reija and Leony .



welcome back


----------



## pinkbundles (Jul 21, 2006)

Hi! I've never "met" you before! I'm Herschell...but you can call me Hersh if you want.

Thanks for making an appearance for us girls that have only been here the past few months.

Sorry about you getting robbed, jumped and a few other things. Oh no! But you fell in love. So that's a definite plus!


----------



## Aquilah (Jul 21, 2006)

Hey there Tim! I noticed you were on the other day, but I didn't introduce myself in a comment. Anywho! I'm Aquilah! I'm sorry the last six months have sorta sucked, but congrats on falling in love! Hopefully the next six months are glorious, and there's many YEARS of goodness afterwards!


----------



## Tim (Jul 21, 2006)

Originally Posted by *pinkbundles* Hi! I've never "met" you before! I'm Herschell...but you can call me Hersh if you want.
Thanks for making an appearance for us girls that have only been here the past few months.

Sorry about you getting robbed, jumped and a few other things. Oh no! But you fell in love. So that's a definite plus!

Falling in love is amazing but hurts like hell when the other person needs time to figure out what she wants in the end.


----------



## Aquilah (Jul 21, 2006)

Ouch! Yeah, that stinks! So, you're not together, or you are but taking a "break?"


----------



## crazy13eautiful (Jul 21, 2006)

'ello Tim! Sorry to hear about your past few months, especially what happened to your apartment and getting jumped, that's horrible! Congrats on falling in love though =] I'm sure things are going to get better for you. Welcome back!

Eep!I just read your newest post, I'm sorry to hear about your situation.


----------



## Tim (Jul 21, 2006)

Shes got me confused thats for sure. It almost feels like im becoming her best friend instead of something more important. The signals are so crossed up I cant make heads or tails of any of it right now. At times its like shes waiting on me to make the first real move to make things serious and then at others like nothing I do is right. *sighs*


----------



## ivette (Jul 21, 2006)

nice to meet you. i'm sorry to hear that you got robbed, jumped by 6 men, and some other stuff. good to have you back at mut.


----------



## Leza1121 (Jul 21, 2006)

Hi Tim,

Nice to meet you. I'm Leza. Sorry to hear about the last six months of your life. Here's a wish the next 6 will be all good.


----------



## pinkbundles (Jul 21, 2006)

Originally Posted by *Tim* Shes got me confused thats for sure. It almost feels like im becoming her best friend instead of something more important. The signals are so crossed up I cant make heads or tails of any of it right now. At times its like shes waiting on me to make the first real move to make things serious and then at others like nothing I do is right. *sighs* oh no! that's not good! but i consider my hubby my bestfriend and it's all good.
if she means that much to you, then maybe you should take a chance and make the first move! good luck!


----------



## Little_Lisa (Jul 21, 2006)

Welcome back, Tim! Sorry you've had a sucky six months. *HUGS*


----------



## goddess13 (Jul 21, 2006)

Originally Posted by *LVA* i didn't know MuT had another Admin besides Tony and Reija and Leony .



Ditto!




Welcome back to MUT Tim!


----------



## kellianne76 (Jul 21, 2006)

I'm sorry to that you got robbed.


----------



## Aquilah (Jul 21, 2006)

Originally Posted by *pinkbundles* oh no! that's not good! but i consider my hubby my bestfriend and it's all good.
if she means that much to you, then maybe you should take a chance and make the first move! good luck!


----------



## Tim (Jul 21, 2006)

Originally Posted by *pinkbundles* oh no! that's not good! but i consider my hubby my bestfriend and it's all good.
if she means that much to you, then maybe you should take a chance and make the first move! good luck!

Im afraid that if I make a move and shes not ready yet becuase of the mixed signals that Ill blow it for good.
I make her feel like the only one in the room when im around. I hear everything she says and I always remember it.

I just wish I could find the right words to tell her how I feel. I just know I wish she could see herself thro my eyes becuase then she would see herself as a goddess.


----------



## pinkbundles (Jul 21, 2006)

Originally Posted by *Tim* Im afraid that if I make a move and shes not ready yet becuase of the mixed signals that Ill blow it for good.
I make her feel like the only one in the room when im around. I hear everything she says and I always remember it.

I just wish I could find the right words to tell her how I feel. I just know I wish she could see herself thro my eyes becuase then she would see herself as a goddess.

oh damn! that's the first time in a LONG while that i've heard/read something so genuinely sweet! i wish she could see this post for you!


----------



## pla4u (Jul 21, 2006)

wow sounds like really hard times! well Hope things are looking better now...


----------



## Aquilah (Jul 21, 2006)

Is there anyway to make a printable version for her? Maybe we should get her to sign up too... That was truly sweet! Awww...


----------



## Geek (Jul 21, 2006)

Everyone Say hi to Tim. He's a wanna be admin, when he works. LMAO!

Moving to advice forum


----------



## pinkbundles (Jul 21, 2006)

Originally Posted by *Tony(admin)* Everyone Say hi to Tim. He's a wanna be admin, when he works. LMAO! 
Moving to advice forum

yeah it did become an MUT advice corner thread!


----------



## Geek (Jul 21, 2006)

hehe lol

Tim, you should uninstall your g/f


----------



## Aquilah (Jul 21, 2006)

Originally Posted by *Tony(admin)* hehe lol
Tim, you should uninstall your g/f




It was funny though... Sorry!!!


----------



## Geek (Jul 21, 2006)




----------



## Jennifer (Jul 21, 2006)

hi, tim! do you remember me? i used to harrass you in the chat.

sorry about the 6 months. do you need me to kick someone's ass?


----------



## Tim (Jul 21, 2006)

Originally Posted by *pinkbundles* oh damn! that's the first time in a LONG while that i've heard/read something so genuinely sweet! i wish she could see this post for you! I told her that the one night even and all she did was look at me smile and said how sweet I was which really wasnt the reply I was hoping for at the time. :-/ Thats why im so confused about this.


----------



## Aquilah (Jul 21, 2006)

Hmmm... She could be playing mind games... How long exactly have you two been dating? Not to mention, has it hit any level of serious at all yet?


----------



## Tim (Jul 21, 2006)

Originally Posted by *Aquilah* Hmmm... She could be playing mind games... How long exactly have you two been dating? Not to mention, has it hit any level of serious at all yet? Thats what im afraid of. We were dating unofficially for the last month while she was with her ex my buddy. You know how people say they dont believe in love at first sight well I can tell you they are all wrong. Becuase I was one of them saw her talked with her and knew it but refused to let myself believe it for almost a month till it started hurting to be around her when she was with her bf (my buddy). But then I also have to wonder if she was playing mind games why would she trust me so much to tell me things she doesnt tell many people. Things I could use to pretty much destroy her if I ever wanted. Thats why im so confused.


----------



## Tim (Jul 21, 2006)

Originally Posted by *Jennifer* hi, tim! do you remember me? i used to harrass you in the chat.
sorry about the 6 months. do you need me to kick someone's ass?

Of course I remember you now where the hell is liz.


----------



## Geek (Jul 21, 2006)

that you loved Janelle before? lol


----------



## Tim (Jul 21, 2006)

Originally Posted by *Tony(admin)* that you loved Janelle before? lol No i thought she was HOT. There is a big diff.


----------



## Geek (Jul 21, 2006)




----------



## Aquilah (Jul 21, 2006)

Originally Posted by *Tim* Thats what im afraid of. We were dating unofficially for the last month while she was with her ex my buddy. You know how people say they dont believe in love at first sight well I can tell you they are all wrong. Becuase I was one of them saw her talked with her and knew it but refused to let myself believe it for almost a month till it started hurting to be around her when she was with her bf (my buddy). But then I also have to wonder if she was playing mind games why would she trust me so much to tell me things she doesnt tell many people. Things I could use to pretty much destroy her if I ever wanted. Thats why im so confused. Well, IMHO, she should be off limits to begin with since she dated a friend of yours. However, I'm not you, and we don't all abide by such "rules," if you will. I just couldn't do it personally, but that's just me. That being said, is it possible she only looks at you as a friend? You're more of a confidant than lover/boyfriend? Obviously she wouldn't tell you things knowing it would backfire on her later, nor would she WANT that to happen. I recommend sitting down with her and having a true heart-to-heart to see what she's thinking and where she stands. That might definitely help clear the air. Tell her to be honest, and you make sure you do the same. The feeling I'm getting from what you're saying is that she thinks of you as a really good friend, and possibly nothing more... I mean, if you've been intimate, then maybe it's not that, but I'm just saying what I'm thinking...


----------



## Jennifer (Jul 21, 2006)

LMAO! liz was my partner in crime in the chats. she giggled every time i harrassed you


----------



## Tim (Jul 21, 2006)

Originally Posted by *Aquilah* Well, IMHO, she should be off limits to begin with since she dated a friend of yours. However, I'm not you, and we don't all abide by such "rules," if you will. I just couldn't do it personally, but that's just me. That being said, is it possible she only looks at you as a friend? You're more of a confidant than lover/boyfriend? Obviously she wouldn't tell you things knowing it would backfire on her later, nor would she WANT that to happen. I recommend sitting down with her and having a true heart-to-heart to see what she's thinking and where she stands. That might definitely help clear the air. Tell her to be honest, and you make sure you do the same. The feeling I'm getting from what you're saying is that she thinks of you as a really good friend, and possibly nothing more... I mean, if you've been intimate, then maybe it's not that, but I'm just saying what I'm thinking... Thats what I had done and that confused me alot more becuase of how shes acting and then when I talk with her she said be patient your time is coming. Acting like I havent already been being patient.
Yes normally I wont touch a friends girl but I told him over a month ago I was interested in her and wouldnt **** his thing up but when he did not to think I was just gonna sit there quitely and shit and she was there when I said that and she just stared into my eyes after I had said it. Then she told me later that night she felt the same and for me to stop holding back when we were alone on all the things I wanted to say to her. So I started telling her everything when the time and everything else made it come to me to make her know she was the most important thing in the world to me. I hope somebody can make sense of this drunken passage.

I am also wondering if maybe she is having fun and enjoying it while it lasts the fact that she has 1 person shes been with for over a year still after her hard and another that promised her the world in the end after her.


----------



## Elisabeth (Jul 21, 2006)

Hi Tim! Welcome Back! Sorry your six months sucked...and I hope things get better for you and you girl/friend!!!!!


----------



## mac-whore (Jul 21, 2006)

Hey there, Tim! Nice to meet you. I totally understand where you're coming from on your situation. Being in love and being confused about it at the same time is the absolute worst.. but, things will definately pan out. I'm in the same boat and there comes a point where either the other half starts giving you some definate answers or you slowly but surely move on. Hopefully you can figure things out soon. Good luck.


----------



## Andi (Jul 21, 2006)

Hey, Tim. sorry to hear about all this, damn that is one FU**ED up situation!!!





I dontÂ´know how long youÂ´ve known her but since she was your buddyÂ´s gf for a longer time youÂ´d be able to tell if sheÂ´s a person who would play mind games or not, right? or is she just hard to figure out in general?


----------



## semantje (Jul 21, 2006)

never met you, so hello! i'm samantha. i wish the best for you, and hope for a better next 6 months! see you around...


----------



## Nox (Jul 21, 2006)

Hey Tim, that sucks dude and I empathize. Nice to meet you though, and I look forward to reading more of your posts in the future.


----------



## ivette (Jul 21, 2006)

tim, i'm sorry you are having a rough time of it. i agree with aquilah. i think a good talk

with the young lady would do a world of good. from what i'm hearing, you seem so

confused, your going around in circles, if that makes sense.


----------



## Tim (Jul 22, 2006)

And now the plot thickens....

Today after I put a new amplifier in my car for my sound system 10 minutes after I start driving my car breaks down and I spent almost 4 hours in total waiting for a ride. My first ride showed up but his car broke down like 30 feet from mine (ironic? lol) but he brought beer with him so we drank the other 3ish hours or so for the other person to show up and he showed up so late I couldnt buy the part to fix my car (its only gonna take me like 5 minutes to put the new part on my car




. So now I cant drive over to her house when she gets off work and hang out with her and see where things end up tonight.

I had alot of time to just ponder things tonight and in all my time of pondering things I came to one thing that im not sure pondering will ever answer.

What in the hell did I ever do to deserve all this shit im having to go thro. Im a nice person. I look out for people around me. Im honest and upfront about things. So what did I do to have to deal with all these things in such a short period of time? Is my whole life just one big game for somebody elses amuzement?


----------



## pinkbundles (Jul 22, 2006)

Originally Posted by *Tim* And now the plot thickens....

Today after I put a new amplifier in my car for my sound system 10 minutes after I start driving my car breaks down and I spent almost 4 hours in total waiting for a ride. My first ride showed up but his car broke down like 30 feet from mine (ironic? lol) but he brought beer with him so we drank the other 3ish hours or so for the other person to show up and he showed up so late I couldnt buy the part to fix my car (its only gonna take me like 5 minutes to put the new part on my car



. So now I cant drive over to her house when she gets off work and hang out with her and see where things end up tonight.

I had alot of time to just ponder things tonight and in all my time of pondering things I came to one thing that im not sure pondering will ever answer.

What in the hell did I ever do to deserve all this shit im having to go thro. Im a nice person. I look out for people around me. Im honest and upfront about things. So what did I do to have to deal with all these things in such a short period of time? Is my whole life just one big game for somebody elses amuzement?

oh trust me! i've been through hell and back! and i just felt like it was me against the world! it was one bad thing after another! but it will pass. i promise!


----------



## Tim (Jul 22, 2006)

Originally Posted by *pinkbundles* oh trust me! i've been through hell and back! and i just felt like it was me against the world! it was one bad thing after another! but it will pass. i promise! I hope it does and I thought it had till today happened. Plus im almost starting to wonder if maybe im to damn nice.
All i know is things need to change soon compared I just realized my birthday is in 13 days 12 if its after midnight there



. I have 29 minutes till its 12 days away.

Least one thing wants to go right tonight. Im not out of beer yet. I have enough to get me tore up tonight.


----------



## Tim (Jul 23, 2006)

Something happened last night becuase now I have a slightly swollen eye, a bump on my head (that possible gave me a concusion becuase I dont remember last night much at all), and I think I fractured my left arm about 4 inches below my wrist.

Now I excuse me while I go work on figuring out wtf happened last night.


----------



## Geek (Jul 24, 2006)

yawn lol


----------



## Aquilah (Jul 24, 2006)

Originally Posted by *Tony(admin)* yawn lol LMAO Tony!!!!
Tim, you sure seem to have a very down-on-your-luck type of life... Or at least according to how your posts sound... Does anything 100% good ever happen? We're not counting falling in love either since we're not sure what's going on with that chica... Just curious!


----------



## Tim (Jul 24, 2006)

Aint nothing good happened in a while around here. I mean lets see my car broke down 2 days ago then this last night. Fixed my car yesterday and got it back but then the day still ended badly.


----------



## pinkbundles (Jul 24, 2006)

man, you're a walking train wreck!





do bad things happen to you in your dreams too? or it is the one place where everything is just fine and dandy?


----------



## Geek (Jul 24, 2006)

OMG aint that the truth!!!!!





Originally Posted by *pinkbundles* 

man, you're a walking train wreck!


----------



## Aquilah (Jul 24, 2006)

LMAO @ Tony! I think someone's on a pity party! I whole-heartedly recommend ejecting the tape you're playing over and over in your head, and start playing a new one. There's gotta be SOMETHING good in your life SOMEWHERE! If not, just try to think about the fact that you have your health and you're alive


----------



## spazbaby (Jul 24, 2006)

My life is better than yours, Tim.

Just thought you should know.


----------



## Tim (Jul 24, 2006)

Im still looking and hoping to see that bright spot in the road up ahead. I know that bright spot in the road has to be here soon becuase my birthday is coming up in 10 days.

I also found out what happened last night it seems the 6 people that jumped me last time becuase I was sticking up for my girl wanted round 2 and this time there were 10 of them.


----------



## Leony (Jul 24, 2006)

LOL @ Tony.

Welcome back Tim!


----------



## Vonniegirl (Jul 24, 2006)

Hi, I'm Vonnie =]

Oh, wow. I'm really sorry about your crappy last 6 months. And I can definately relate to your love situation. That happened to me in December &amp; he actually is with another female right now. =[ It stinks, but theres nothing I can do. You just have to keep smiling and always remember -

things happen for a reason &amp; grey skies always clear up!

good luck w/ everything!


----------



## Tim (Jul 24, 2006)

Originally Posted by *Vonniegirl* Hi, I'm Vonnie =]
Oh, wow. I'm really sorry about your crappy last 6 months. And I can definately relate to your love situation. That happened to me in December &amp; he actually is with another female right now. =[ It stinks, but theres nothing I can do. You just have to keep smiling and always remember -

things happen for a reason &amp; grey skies always clear up!

good luck w/ everything!

I know they do. Im waiting for the rain to go away still. If I wasnt waiting ya think I would keep on truckin.




Nothing is gonna stop me in the end.



Ima keep on living life. I just wish it would stop involving things that end up costing me an arm and a leg lol.


----------



## xkatiex (Jul 24, 2006)

Welcome Back Tim!, hope everything so fars doing oks. x


----------



## Vonniegirl (Jul 24, 2006)

Originally Posted by *Tim* I know they do. Im waiting for the rain to go away still. If I wasnt waiting ya think I would keep on truckin.




Nothing is gonna stop me in the end.



Ima keep on living life. I just wish it would stop involving things that end up costing me an arm and a leg lol.

=] Your gonna make it just fine!


----------



## Tim (Jul 24, 2006)

Yes sometimes it just helps to vent somewhere esp with all the other confusing stuff going on and everything.


----------



## Becka (Jul 24, 2006)

Originally Posted by *Tony(admin)* hehe lol
Tim, you should uninstall your g/f

OMG i just about fell on the floor laughing at that one !!
Hey Tim, i haven't been on much lately either, but i DO remember the last time i saw you on-line here, or the last two times for that matter, you were drunk !!!!!

finish the case of beer Tim, the road will get brighter really fast


----------



## Tim (Jul 24, 2006)

I normally only do show up here drunk but I am also showing up here sober lately as well.


----------

